# wow laura



## ciscokid

Yep.... She is a great person! Awesome smile that will pickup anyone! :wink:


:welcome: to AT!


----------



## Backlash

Welcome to AT


----------



## archery ham

*Nothing wrong with your eyesight dude.:tongue:*


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x

welcome to at


----------



## Tim Roberts

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk sssb. Have fun here.


----------



## celticgladiator

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Iluvatar

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## fasst

Welcome to AT! 

Where did you meet Laura at? She is an awesome person and a great archer for sure. I am proud to call her one of my best friends!


----------



## marforme

sssb said:


> i want to thank laura for being such a wonderful person and going that extra step. taking care of people,signing autographs,taking pictures with people with that beautiful smile, and talks to everyone she can. shes as beatiful on the inside as on the outside. we need more people like her in the archery world hopefully her sponsors realize what they have. she represents them very well.


Welcome and I agree. I had the pleasure of shooting with Laura on Friday and Saturday at Vegas this year (yes on the same bale) and she is a great gal. It was my first tourney and I have only been shooting a few weeks prior so my nerves were high.....then I find out I am shooting with....HER...:jaw: but, she helped me calm down and it was a ton of fun.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Yep.. a great spokesperson for the sport... :thumb: :cheers:

Whether shooting...










Or working the show to bring a smile to many a face.. :thumb:


----------



## DRFrance

*Great archery people*



sssb said:


> i want to thank laura for being such a wonderful person and going that extra step. taking care of people,signing autographs,taking pictures with people with that beautiful smile, and talks to everyone she can. shes as beatiful on the inside as on the outside. we need more people like her in the archery world hopefully her sponsors realize what they have. she represents them very well.


She is definately one of the great archery people that make the events even better. She can shoot too!!!


----------



## Tronjo

Welcome to AT!

Laura, are you counting arrows in that photo?


----------



## Bowdiddly

archery ham said:


> *Nothing wrong with your eyesight dude.:tongue:*


To true
Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## hstubblefield

welcome to AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archeryis4girlz

*Thank you very much*

Your kind words mean so much to me. I had a fun weekend at nationals. I will be hanging out with all the kids tom at the NASP event. I am so excited to have the opportunity to be there. I hope to post some pictures for you all.

Laura


----------



## sssb

*thanks*



archeryis4girlz said:


> Your kind words mean so much to me. I had a fun weekend at nationals. I will be hanging out with all the kids tom at the NASP event. I am so excited to have the opportunity to be there. I hope to post some pictures for you all.
> 
> Laura


thanks 4 the pictures and autograph. ur a super great person keep up with that beautiful smile and have a safe trip back home thanks 4 taking the time with all the people that u meet and actually caring.


----------



## sssb

*laura at*



fasst said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> Where did you meet Laura at? She is an awesome person and a great archer for sure. I am proud to call her one of my best friends!


i met her at a 3d shoot in ny. what a great girl, super friendly and a great shooter. she represents the archery world very well.


----------



## Treeghost

*What a Winner!!*



archeryis4girlz said:


> Your kind words mean so much to me. I had a fun weekend at nationals. I will be hanging out with all the kids tom at the NASP event. I am so excited to have the opportunity to be there. I hope to post some pictures for you all.
> 
> Laura


You a such a winner! Thanks for everything you do for archery and your help with charity and children - judging from your smile and signature line, you will have riches that most people will never know!:wink:


----------



## mikel m14

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256

Welcome to AT


----------

